# Livery yards near Paignton



## sarahg83 (22 April 2013)

Hello, 

I am new to the forum and have just moved to paignton. 
I am looking for a livery yard near paignton. I know of one in totnes but wondered if there are any closer ones, as ideally I don't want to have to drive miles if there are closer ones. 
I am not in a great panic to find one as I have not yet got a horse, but will begin to start looking as soon as I find somewhere to keep one. 

Many thanks


----------



## lt0510 (22 April 2013)

There are several around marldon. Try asking in redpost, satin stitch and leonard coombe as they are pretty much the only horsey shops in our area.  Good luck x


----------



## sarahg83 (22 April 2013)

Thanks, will try asking around. There are not as many livery yards as I thought there might be round here. I hope I can find one, or it puts the breaks on me getting a horse as I really don't want to add a massive fuel bill to the cost of keeping a horse my husband would have heart failure .


----------



## lt0510 (22 April 2013)

No problem :0)  I know of someone who might be looking for a sharer if you can't find a yard, if you're interested?


----------



## sarahg83 (22 April 2013)

Yeah I am deffo thinking of that as a option, the cost of livery and fuel to get there at the moment is going to make it too expensive, if I could find something that is within a 10 minute drive then getting my own will be fine, if not if I can find a share that will be the next best option.


----------



## Queenbee (29 April 2013)

sarahg83 said:



			Thanks, will try asking around. There are not as many livery yards as I thought there might be round here. I hope I can find one, or it puts the breaks on me getting a horse as I really don't want to add a massive fuel bill to the cost of keeping a horse my husband would have heart failure .
		
Click to expand...


There actually are but they are kind of hidden away   there are some over daccombe and Barton way... More Torquay direction but not too far and fantastic riding.


----------



## sarahg83 (3 May 2013)

Queenbee said:



			There actually are but they are kind of hidden away   there are some over daccombe and Barton way... More Torquay direction but not too far and fantastic riding.[/QUOTE

Hey, thanks I don't suppose you know of anyone I could contact about yards out that way. As im new to the area im struggling to find anywhere, but those areas would be perfect! 

Click to expand...


----------

